# Crankbait blanks



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey guys... does anyone know where I can find some muskie sized crankbait blanks? I'm not into carving wood or pouring plastic... I just like to paint them.
Any help would be appreciated.... you can PM if you prefer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I would try barlows i seen they have some on there i think thay run $6 or so


----------



## 11Thumbs (Nov 29, 2007)

Drifter tackle has unpainted blanks - if thats what you have in mind. Google is your friend.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I might be able to help you with a couple custom builts.


----------

